# Derailment on Mt Lionelville



## ErnestHouse (Sep 6, 2015)

The 1666 out of Mt Lionelville crashed at East Mountain Rd late last night. The old Model B steamer, built in 1946, hit a consist from a previous run that was left stranded by a faulty postwar coupler. A man was seen fleeing the scene but is believed to be a Hobo hiding on the gondola that was carrying fuel from Mt Lionelville to the mountaintop resorts. Upon inspection of the wreck, Engineer Cole Shoveler said no foul play was suspected but in addition the faulty coupler, the FRED on the stranded consist was not functioning properly due to lack of power. No Lionel railroad personnel were injured.


----------



## geo61bird (Mar 1, 2016)

Train derails and getting attacked by a dog?

Bad day for the hobo... :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Ahhhh yes, the ol derailment story. Had one here in Betzville not too long ago. A Santa Fe locomotive collided with a Milwaukee Road passenger car derailing the locomotive. Luckily the passenger car was unoccupied at the time. Good luck with the clean up.....messy disasters these derailments are.


----------



## Shawn91481 (Mar 20, 2016)

LOL that was funny. Thanks!


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

The H&A RR lost some cinders and logs to an engineer who had been drinking and took his eyes off the track!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Yikes! But hey, silver lining? A testament to the strength of your infrastructure.....your telephone pole is still standing. Withstood the force of tons (scale tons that is) of boulders.......


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Get ready there will be plenty of white hats walking around. ( FRA ) lol


----------

